# Tattoos on women



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What's peoples opinions on them? How far is too far? What's feminine and what's not?

I started a sleeve on the inside of my forearm and left it like that to be on the safe side. Now considering having it extended but don't want to look masculine or like I want to be Jodie marsh.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

It all depends on the woman IMO

and it has to be tastefull work

some girls look seriously hot with sleeves and other types of work where as other look skanky


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

So long as there not tacky i think they look great on a woman, kat von d is a good example, 'droool'


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Think it looks good personally not to much just like a sleeve and few on body


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Agree, has to be artistic, subtle lines, detailed, some of the floral designs women have on their sides are damn sexy in my eyes!

http://www.lolpark.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Side-of-Ribs-Tattoo.jpg


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I love it and find them much more sexy !


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

im a big fan on ladies with tattoos but as above they have to be done right, and not just a random thing stuck anywhere


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Hot.

Just none of that tribal bullsh*t. Unless it's tailored maori.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Women and tatts are a major turn on... Thumbs up !!


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

I prefer a water colour type application of ink on women, in that the images have no outlines, nice and soft edges. Seem to work really well on womans skin.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

If you've got a good body then a tattoo should be suitable decoration.

If you put a set of alloy wheels and a bodykit on a clapped out Corsa it just looks worse IFYKWIM ..


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Ask yourself what it will look like in 30 years time?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Pics of the sleeve?

I love tatts of women, and prefer bigger pieces like sleeves rather than a small one stuck here and there.

Really wanna see your sleeve now!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Pics of the sleeve?

I love tatts on women, and prefer bigger pieces like sleeves rather than a small one stuck here and there.

Really wanna see your sleeve now!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Bamse said:


> Ask yourself what it will look like in 30 years time?


This is pretty good advise! I have about 50-60hrs so far but i can cover everything with a t shirt, i love sleeves but dont want my ink to limit me or make me feel uncomfortable later in life once the urge of getting more has worn off.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Bamse said:


> Ask yourself what it will look like in 30 years time?


F*ck 30 years time. These days it's unusual for the elderly, particularly women, to have tattoos. In 50 years it'll be the norm so won't look out of place at all. And you can't live life for old age anyway.

Personally though I'm not fan of heavily tattoo'd women. Just my preference, but you arent doing it to please me or anybody else. So get something drawn up, transfer it on and see what you think.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't like tattoo's on men or women


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

But seriously, take a look around here: http://suicidegirls.com/


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

My mrs has got a big floral piece on her foot, I love it. Ex had a tramp stamp butterfly at the base of her spine, was the best thing about her. Im a fan of tattoos on women but it totally depends on the tattoo


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

TECH said:


> F*ck 30 years time. These days it's unusual for the elderly, particularly women, to have tattoos. In 50 years it'll be the norm so won't look out of place at all. And you can't live life for old age anyway.


I wasn't thinking so much about what would look out of place, but more about how the body changes.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I like a lady. A girl with tats ain't a lady in my book! Looks cool though.

Wouldn't catch Kate Middleton with one, goddamn she's fine.

By tats I mean big ones. Puny ones I don't mind.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Bamse said:


> Ask yourself what it will look like in 30 years time?


who cares what it will look like when your old and wrinkley, nobody will be looking at old wrinklies anyway unless their into that sick fetish:gun_bandana:

i say as long as the artist is doing good work go for it. i love them on women, i want the wife to get more but shes not having none of it:no:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Bamse said:


> I wasn't thinking so much about what would look out of place, but more about how the body changes.


Yeah but think of the old fellas with forearm and bicep tats. Faded and misshapen. The norm for them. Will become the same for women.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Lately i've seen a few women with tattoos on their thighs..im guessing this is now the new tramp stamp..moved up from the breast and lower back tattoos..

Tattoos on women can be good if in the right place and done properly


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The same tattoo can look great on one woman and rubbish on another.

You have to ask yourself is it adding something to your look or is it an indulgence?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

OP what you thinking of getting? Iv got another 4hrs booked the end of August, cant wait as its been nearly a year since my last sitting!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

no, some girls these days make themselves look like they have some sort of an identity crisis but im old fashioned so crack on


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

not a fan of tattoos on women but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

At the end of the day though, you should be less concerned what others will think. It's your tattoo and if you're thinking of getting one for the admiration of others then maybe you shouldn't get one.

But if it's 100% what *you* want then ink up!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking good that 30 years did nothing :lol:


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

They look Mint up the thigh or obliques


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I think it's really subjective. Some men love them on women, some hate them and some only like certain types. I personally dislike tatoos hence not having one (almost got a 'tramp stamp' as a youth and am glad I changed my mind). But I can appreciate some good artwork on other people. Just isn't to my taste.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

switch said:


> View attachment 89060
> 
> 
> But seriously, take a look around here: http://suicidegirls.com/


Dude, that is a NICE site!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Some tats are hot on girls but I don't think sleeves look right on girls unless she's fully got tattoos all over the shop


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

switch said:


> View attachment 89060
> 
> 
> But seriously, take a look around here: http://suicidegirls.com/


Had an ex years ago that used to be a suicide girl


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Jux said:


> Had an ex years ago that used to be a suicide girl


Wtf is a suicide girl..im guessin nuttin to do with self harming

Edit: seen the link...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

It's not that I 'care' what others think, if I did I wouldn't have any in the first place. I have 3 one of which is along my shoulder to the left of my neck, the other oriental flowers behind my ear and down my neck then the whole of the inside of my right forearm I have done as my 'charm bracelet' with things that symbolise things I love and believe. Was just interested in everyones thoughts as its a big decision but yes the decision is still mine to make.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

This is my forearm. And before anyone starts its meant to look like sketchy lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> It's not that I 'care' what others think, if I did I wouldn't have any in the first place. I have 3 one of which is along my shoulder to the left of my neck, the other oriental flowers behind my ear and down my neck then the whole of the inside of my right forearm I have done as my 'charm bracelet' with things that symbolise things I love and believe. Was just interested in everyones thoughts as its a big decision but yes the decision is still mine to make.


if you want it, get it. dont ever worry what others think. its your body not theirs


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bamse said:


> Ask yourself what it will look like in 30 years time?


who cares what its going to look like when youre old and decrepid ? whos going to see your body then anyway

if it looks good on you now go for it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham:3305815 said:


> View attachment 89071
> 
> 
> This is my forearm. And before anyone starts its meant to look like sketchy lol


Need a full body shot to give an accurate and precise verdict


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 89071
> 
> 
> This is my forearm. And before anyone starts its meant to look like sketchy lol


yeh

thats not very good


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Breda said:


> Need a full body shot to give an accurate and precise verdict


someone ban this perv


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

David2012 said:


> yeh
> 
> thats not very good


Fuk off mate weren't asking for insults. I like it and that is the style I wanted.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tattoos on women look really good if done properly ..

im not keen on the tattoo'd p1ssflaps "saying open for business " pmsl


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Fuk off mate weren't asking for insults. I like it and that is the style I wanted.


unlucky


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

David2012:3305827 said:


> someone ban this perv


You'll get a permanent ban before I get a temp one


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Tattoos on women look really good if done properly ..
> 
> im not keen on the tattoo'd p1ssflaps "saying open for business " pmsl


Not what I was thinking anyway flinty luckily lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

david why are your hair care products blacked out in your aviator


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

and your tricep


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

David2012 said:


> unlucky


No1 else has managed to be a dik in the thread. I opened it, if you want to be cheeky and insult people do it elsewhere. It's a discussion I'm interested in having without the t0ssers involved. Ta.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham:3305833 said:


> Fuk off mate weren't asking for insults. I like it and that is the style I wanted.


Don't feed the troll


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Fuk off mate weren't asking for insults. I like it and that is the style I wanted.


with that comment count me in it could get juicy in here


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

tricep shot is too intimidating

and they are books not haircare products, my haircare products live in the bathroom


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> No1 else has managed to be a dik in the thread. I opened it, if you want to be cheeky and insult people do it elsewhere. It's a discussion I'm interested in having without the t0ssers involved. Ta.


i think your will find it is only you dishing out insults

i simply gave my opinion on your tattoo

you might want to get some thicker skin

then cover it in more sh*t tattoos, lol oj


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's peoples opinions on them? How far is too far? What's feminine and what's not?
> 
> I started a sleeve on the inside of my forearm and left it like that to be on the safe side. Now considering having it extended but don't want to look masculine or like I want to be Jodie marsh.


I reckon you will find opinions on this are like @rseholes ........theres thouands of them , Personally I like them if they have a femininity to them.

MY wife has one and I like it

make up your own mind


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

David2012 said:


> i think your will find it is only you dishing out insults
> 
> i simply gave my opinion on your tattoo
> 
> ...


Lol you obviously don't read many of my posts. My skin is thick as fuk and I know an ass when I see one and comments there's no need for. I didn't ask anyone for their opinion on my tattoo that I had already explained is meant to be in that style and is covered in things and meanings that are close to my heart. Now get out the thread like I've asked.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol you obviously don't read many of my posts. My skin is thick as fuk and I know an ass when I see one and comments there's no need for. I didn't ask anyone for their opinion on my tattoo that I had already explained is meant to be in that style and is covered in things and meanings that are close to my heart. Now get out the thread like I've asked.


Seriously you are giving him some more of your time and effort ???


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham:3305849 said:


> No1 else has managed to be a dik in the thread. I opened it, if you want to be cheeky and insult people do it elsewhere. It's a discussion I'm interested in having without the t0ssers involved. Ta.


Don't take it personal, he can't help it, he has issues and quite frankly I would say he's a pr**k but its against the rules to insult other forum members


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Don't take it personal, he can't help it, he has issues and quite frankly I would say he's a pr**k but its against the rules to insult other forum members


smooth bro, no one will ever notice except for him pmsl


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

whats wrong with tattooed women


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Bamse said:


> Ask yourself what it will look like in 30 years time?


Ask yourself what most people will look like in 30 years time...


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Breda said:


> Don't take it personal, he can't help it, he has issues and quite frankly I would say he's a pr**k but its against the rules to insult other forum members


this the latest girl youre perving on eh ?

every girl comes on here guarantee breda is there sucking up

desperadoooooo


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Ask yourself what most people will look like in 30 years time...


i will look fcukin awesome As always !!! :whistling:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

is it me or is it getting a bit tasty in here


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

David2012 said:


> this the latest girl youre perving on eh ?
> 
> every girl comes on here guarantee breda is there sucking up
> 
> desperadoooooo


Least Breda can if I was that girl. You mate couldn't get near a cave troll with your attitude.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

jake87 said:


> is it me or is it getting a bit tasty in here


Jake in any thread i see you in its the only time you pop up to have your pennies worth lol


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Fuk off mate weren't asking for insults. I like it and that is the style I wanted.


It is not an insult. Don't post up pictures if you cant take honest criticism... I agree with him. Tattoos can look amazing but i do not like the style of yours. It might be what you wanted but to anyone looking it just looks like someone didn't do it very well


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Least Breda can if I was that girl. You mate couldn't get near a cave troll with your attitude.


what about with his c0ckle ???


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:3305879 said:


> smooth bro, no one will ever notice except for him pmsl


Notice what? Did I spell something wrong? Lol


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Least Breda can if I was that girl. You mate couldn't get near a cave troll with your attitude.


who threw a peanut at you ?

you think id be like this if i was trying to pull a girl, im not sad enough to try and pull people on a bodybuilding forum

take your terrible "tattoo" and go back under your rock

thankyou

if i want you i shall summon you


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

there always has to be one idiot that has to start an argument in a simple discussion


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

puurboi said:


> It is not an insult. Don't post up pictures if you cant take honest criticism... I agree with him. Tattoos can look amazing but i do not like the style of yours. It might be what you wanted but to anyone looking it just looks like someone didn't do it very well


respect my man

someone with a brain !


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

safc49 said:


> there always has to be one idiot that has to start an argument in a simple discussion


i gave an opinion

she started insulting

now we are here

simple


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

no, she asked for opinions on tattoos on women, not on her personal tattoos


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

FFS im fair upset ..my wifes tattoo got all caught up in a fracus :cursing: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

puurboi said:


> Ask yourself what most people will look like in 30 years time...


All I'm saying is that a tattoo will be with you for a long time, so you need to take into account not just what it will look like now, but further down the road as well as your body changes. Why is that so controversial?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

This thread delivers:thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyway back to the tattoo thing!

Thanks for everyone's input and opinions, it's good to know what the general overview of these things are and interesting the amount of different opinions that are out there.

Tattoos have always been an interest of mine as I love to draw and spent many years as a teenager listening to punk and heavy metal with a face full of piercings, so of course tattoos were inevitable. I don't do the whole 'goth' thing anymore but the artistic side to it will always stay in my heart and I very much respect anyone that chooses to be the way they want to be.

At the moment I'm just considering the pros and cons of having more work done, like to look at every aspect as its such a big thing to have done. Can't make up my mind if I would feel feminine with it still...


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

safc49 said:


> no, she asked for opinions on tattoos on women, not on her personal tattoos


well why did she post her tattoo ?

her own tattoo has a big involvement in the topic

i originally said go for it extend it

then i seen how bad it looked, and now i have totally changed my mind, getting more of that is a MASSIVE mistake

so its good she has posted it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

David2012:3305893 said:


> this the latest girl youre perving on eh ?
> 
> every girl comes on here guarantee breda is there sucking up
> 
> desperadoooooo


I'm having a laugh with her you fool, she's smart enough to know that seein as I don't just log on to annoy people

There's a difference between suckin up and tellin a new member who doesn't know your track record not to take your fukrey personally

As for desperado I get pussy than I know what to do with now please go to the "what has happened to UKM" thread and explain yourself... You pretty much sum that thread up


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bamse said:


> All I'm saying is that a tattoo will be with you for a long time, so you need to take into account not just what it will look like now, but further down the road as well as your body changes. Why is that so controversial?


shut up Bamse your belt on your trousers will look fcukin ridiculous in 30 years time :whistling:


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Bamse said:


> All I'm saying is that a tattoo will be with you for a long time, so you need to take into account not just what it will look like now, but further down the road as well as your body changes. Why is that so controversial?


It aint man, im just showing the flip side of the coin.

Sure my tattoo on my back might have some wrinkly skin etc but it comes with a story and reminder of my youth and friendships - no matter what it ends up looking like it will ALWAYS make me smile. I guess that is the point with tattoo's though - and a lot don't understand that... they should be personal and much thought should go into them. Too many people just get some shítty design because they just want a tattoo to show off like its a fashion statement, then regret the barbed wire or tribal shít they have done


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i do tattoos so i like them on everyone!!!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> shut up Bamse your belt on your trousers will look fcukin ridiculous in 30 years time :whistling:


You're right, I'd better take it off.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

puurboi said:


> It is not an insult. Don't post up pictures if you cant take honest criticism... I agree with him. Tattoos can look amazing but i do not like the style of yours. It might be what you wanted but to anyone looking it just looks like someone didn't do it very well


Excuse me? People asked to see a picture of my tattoo to comment on whether they think I should have more work done or not. Wind your neck in.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'm having a laugh with her you fool, she's smart enough to know that seein as I don't just log on to annoy people
> 
> There's a difference between suckin up and tellin a new member who doesn't know your track record not to take your fukrey personally
> 
> As for desperado I get pussy than I know what to do with now please go to the "what has happened to UKM" thread and explain yourself... You pretty much sum that thread up


you was sucking up to her, in your usual slimeball style

"i get more pussy than i know what to do with " lmao, who do you think you are

cringeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bamse said:


> You're right, I'd better take it off.


good call lol X


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Excuse me? People asked to see a picture of my tattoo to comment on whether they think I should have more work done or not. Wind your neck in.


so when i give you my honest opinion

you lose it ?

just because its not what you want to hear

you wind your neck in !!!!!!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

she still did not ask for an opinion on her personal tattoo. its to her taste so dont you worry about it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

David2012 said:


> who threw a peanut at you ?
> 
> you think id be like this if i was trying to pull a girl, im not sad enough to try and pull people on a bodybuilding forum
> 
> ...


Adois Knobhead....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Excuse me? People asked to see a picture of my tattoo to comment on whether they think I should have more work done or not. Wind your neck in.





David2012 said:


> so when i give you my honest opinion
> 
> you lose it ?
> 
> ...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Requesting the thread to be deleted. Cheers assholes!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 89071
> 
> 
> This is my forearm. And before anyone starts its meant to look like sketchy lol


Personally I think that this tattoo is allright actually , it's a certain type of tattoo that I feel relates to a punky kinda theme in all accounts it's not a naff tatt it could be extended and converted mid way in to a different theme .


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Adois Knobhead....


Yes milky thank u!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

David2012:3305928 said:


> i gave an opinion
> 
> she started insulting
> 
> ...


Funny how it kicks off when you're on line tho isn't it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

OH NO you havent banned him have you ??? i wanted him to see my negs FFS


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yes milky thank u!


He has been looking for a ban for a while now.

do you want me to close the thread or are you good now ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> He has been looking for a ban for a while now.
> 
> do you want me to close the thread or are you good now ?


Yes close it please Milky (said in a Kay voice)


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Excuse me? People asked to see a picture of my tattoo to comment on whether they think I should have more work done or not. Wind your neck in.


I'm sorry but it is you who needs to "wind your neck in".

Don;'t like opinions when worded politely then get off a PUBLIC forum posting pictures of yourself and your own tattoo's. All i said was i think that is what it would look like to an outsider and honestly you cant disagree with that.

I also said that i, personally don't like the design of yours... didn't say that its a crap one though did i?

I get stick from some on here for one of mine but i just know its the crack and get on with it.

Dealwithit.jpg :cool2:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> He has been looking for a ban for a while now.
> 
> do you want me to close the thread or are you good now ?


Good now thanks milky, that's if anyone wants to post again anyway!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

David2012:3305974 said:


> you was sucking up to her, in your usual slimeball style
> 
> "i get more pussy than i know what to do with " lmao, who do you think you are
> 
> cringeeeeeeeeeee


Obviously not sucking up, just lettin her know not to be wound up by a little keyboard warrior like you

I don't think I'm anyone, I know who I am. Who the fcuk do you think you are to talk sh!t every time you log on and bring nothing positive to this forum


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Obviously not sucking up, just lettin her know not to be wound up by a little keyboard warrior like you
> 
> I don't think I'm anyone, I know who I am. Who the fcuk do you think you are to talk sh!t every time you log on and bring nothing positive to this forum


Mate he's banned permanently.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

puurboi said:


> I'm sorry but it is you who needs to "wind your neck in".
> 
> Don;'t like opinions when worded politely then get off a PUBLIC forum posting pictures of yourself and your own tattoo's. All i said was i think that is what it would look like to an outsider and honestly you cant disagree with that.
> 
> ...


you have a body part big enough for a tattoo bro ??? :lol: :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

puurboi said:


> I'm sorry but it is you who needs to "wind your neck in".
> 
> Don;'t like opinions when worded politely then get off a PUBLIC forum posting pictures of yourself and your own tattoo's. All i said was i think that is what it would look like to an outsider and honestly you cant disagree with that.
> 
> ...


Get out the thread mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate he's banned permanently.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsss lol


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Listen , I've contacted Jeremy Kyle This has got way outta hand!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Where's replicator we need to be reminded of his misses tatt we missed it sorry lol


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you have a body part big enough for a tattoo bro ??? :lol: :whistling:


HEY YOU!!! KEEP YOUR OPINIONS TO YOURSELF, IVE HAD ENOUGH OF PEOPLE COMMENTING ON THE PICS I PUT UP ON HERE!!11ONE!!1

Haha in all seriousness though its on my todger, it says hi


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Love a GOOD tattoo on a woman. No tribal or anything sh!tty like a little heart etc.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

puurboi said:


> HEY YOU!!! KEEP YOUR OPINIONS TO YOURSELF, IVE HAD ENOUGH OF PEOPLE COMMENTING ON THE PICS I PUT UP ON HERE!!11ONE!!1
> 
> Haha in all seriousness though its on my todger, it says hi


GET OFF TGE THREAD


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:3306000 said:


> OH NO you havent banned him have you ??? i wanted him to see my negs FFS


I'm way behind in this thread but I was about to neg him before his untimely ban


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> I'm way behind in this thread but I was about to neg him before his untimely ban


cant you still neg him !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i hate tattoos personally i dont think i could ever have one myself... some look ok but im not a fan


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> I'm way behind in this thread but I was about to neg him before his untimely ban


I promised him one 2 weeks ago, anyway onwards and upwards.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

I think they can be hot... Not too into the words on her tummy - could have chose better words but.......

aaaaaarrrrrrrooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:3306025 said:


> Mate he's banned permanently.


Good work milky.

Reps comin your way bro


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hartman said:


> I think they can be hot... Not too into the words on her tummy - could have chose better words but.......
> 
> aaaaaarrrrrrrooooooooooooooo!


WOW i like that ALOT


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> GET OFF TGE THREAD


No as im honestly contributing. Stay mad though if you want.

Girls with tattoo's are hot as long as they are not over weight or just a trampstamp/"trendy" ones.

I personally love tattoos on girls, a redhead that is into weightlifting and has tattoos

Keep it clean


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

puurboi said:


> No as im honestly contributing. Stay mad though if you want.
> 
> Girls with tattoo's are hot as long as they are not over weight or just a trampstamp/"trendy" ones.
> 
> I personally love tattoos on girls, a redhead that is into weightlifting and has tattoos would make me


I would also like to kizz in your pants X


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Anytime bro. You can be my sugar daddy... supplying the "protein shakes" as it were...:laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> cant you still neg him !!!


No mate I tried


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Anytime bro. You can be my sugar daddy... supplying the "protein shakes" as it were...:laugh:


if you drank my man shakes bro you would deffo grow like a weed lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Smh


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Anyway back to the tattoo thing!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input and opinions, it's good to know what the general overview of these things are and interesting the amount of different opinions that are out there.
> 
> ...


Did you like my mrs's one tho ????


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> if you drank my man shakes bro you would deffo grow like a weed lol


More AAS int hat than in half the pics of peoples AAS they post up on here haha


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> WOW i like that ALOT


 In all fairness,she would still be Hot with no Tattoos lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I honestly worry about how they will look the ookder l get now.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Did you like my mrs's one tho ????


Yes I like your mrs one rep lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

puurboi said:


> No as im honestly contributing. Stay mad though if you want.
> 
> Girls with tattoo's are hot as long as they are not over weight or just a trampstamp/"trendy" ones.
> 
> ...


I made the thread and don't want your contribution.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> I honestly worry about how they will look the ookder l get now.


Where are yours milky?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I made the thread and don't want your contribution.


Unfortunatly Kay thats not how it works, you can either ignore him or put him on ignore and not see his posts etc.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks 4 posting the pic, love tattoos, I'd say the tattooist hasn't been sharp enough with it, if u consider more work I'd say get the whole forearm done before you get the whole sleeve done then see what it looks like, I think that would look cool on its own, but id get a different tattooist to do it


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yes I like your mrs one rep lol


Reps happy now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Where are yours milky?


Tops of arms, chest and back, kids names, wife's name and 2 crap ones.

May have Grandaughters name yet, not sure.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

in 30 years time there will be lots of old women with tattoos

that is all.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Unfortunatly Kay thats not how it works, you can either ignore him or put him on ignore and not see his posts etc.


Sad times. Another one to put up with til I go on my laptop.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

GoHeavy said:


> Women and tatts are a major turn on... Thumbs up !!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

There naughty on women in the right places...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Thanks 4 posting the pic, love tattoos, I'd say the tattooist hasn't been sharp enough with it, if u consider more work I'd say get the whole forearm done before you get the whole sleeve done then see what it looks like, I think that would look cool on its own, but id get a different tattooist to do it


I have got to go back to get it touched up which is what he said at the time anyway as I was bleeding like mad. Although as explained it is meant to be like this. Well apart from the rose, I rushed into getting that bit done first by a tattooist I didn't know or trust for the sake of getting a name covered up quickly. Oops. But apart from that it's exactly what I wanted. Perhaps il just build on this tattoo first then see where to go from there.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I have 'the sweetest girl' written on my shoulder. Glad I didn't post that one up to get ripped out of lol


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Soooooooooo, just to be different.......how about an inner half sleeve. You have the underside of your forearm done so why not get it all the way under the inner bicep / tricep up to the arm pit, dont see many like that now a day  The arm pit isnt nice, but well worth it


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Be careful of the tramp stamp though, there usually located on the lower back of women....

Just sayin :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Soooooooooo, just to be different.......how about an inner half sleeve. You have the underside of your forearm done so why not get it all the way under the inner bicep / tricep up to the arm pit, dont see many like that now a day  The arm pit isnt nice, but well worth it


That is actually something that crossed my mind... And something a little more subtle which I think makes it a little more feminine... Hummmm


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

If your going to do it, then get something YOU like and something that flows with your body shape. Take your time, plan / design your ink, take it to an artist you know and trust, then go for it. Iv been using my guy for 3 years now and i wont go else where


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

TS99 said:


> Be careful of the tramp stamp though, there usually located on the lower back of women....
> 
> Just sayin :whistling:


I'd never get one there... Know too many girls with tribal there or 'grandad' written there even. And reminds me of when it was then fashionable to have it hanging out and thongs pulled out of their trousers on purpose


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I have got to go back to get it touched up which is what he said at the time anyway as I was bleeding like mad. Although as explained it is meant to be like this. Well apart from the rose, I rushed into getting that bit done first by a tattooist I didn't know or trust for the sake of getting a name covered up quickly. Oops. But apart from that it's exactly what I wanted. Perhaps il just build on this tattoo first then see where to go from there.


Yeah definatly, it's a good start to a sleeve, and if he did exactly what you asked for then it's a good job, I like the shading and star work, how many tats you got?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Tops of arms, chest and back, kids names, wife's name and 2 crap ones.
> 
> May have Grandaughters name yet, not sure.


U may aswell, can't leave her out lol. I wouldn't worry how they look when you're older, as it's said there will be an awful lot of people with them aswell as you and we will all be wrinkly anyway lol


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'd never get one there... Know too many girls with tribal there or 'grandad' written there even. And reminds me of when it was then fashionable to have it hanging out and thongs pulled out of their trousers on purpose


Exactly, a growing fashion is on the ribs, starting to see loads now, and ever since i got my sleeve finished im seeing more of them!

annoying!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

TS99 said:


> Exactly, a growing fashion is on the ribs, starting to see loads now, and ever since i got my sleeve finished im seeing more of them!
> 
> annoying!


I've noticed that. Which is annoying as it is a place I thought about for a while. I think girls have suddenly noticed megan fox's tattoo there and of course men love Megan fox.

It was like my neck tattoo I never saw girls with neck tattoos then rihanna showed off them stars she had done and everyone has them.

It's rare to see anyone with one on their shoulder like mine though. Now I've said that they will be everywhere lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yeah definatly, it's a good start to a sleeve, and if he did exactly what you asked for then it's a good job, I like the shading and star work, how many tats you got?


I have 3. What about u?


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Not what I'd want my girlfriend to look like but i think her tattoos are good on her


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I have 3 also, a half sleeve, a forearm piece and a crap one on my other arm.

I'm thinking of making my half/forearm into a full sleeve


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

im a massive fan of tattoo'd women, as well as the culture of the art form itself, my preference is oriental style, im currently having a full back piece done.

i think your tattoo is a good starting point and has potential to be expanded upon, i would start by getting the main elements in that piece relined before you get any new work added to it though as an old tattoo never looks good next to new artwork. Any good artist would suggest this anyway though im sure!


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Tats on women (providing they are not a minger) look super hot IMO, so think extending yours would be great if you are 100% sure about the results....... just think what they will look like when gravity takes effect!!


----------



## Stephenj (May 19, 2012)

90% of tats on girls look hot, so long as they mean something to you and you are happy with them who cares what anyone else thinks and what they will look like in 50 years time?!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Katy said:


> I think it's really subjective. Some men love them on women, some hate them and some only like certain types. I personally dislike tatoos hence not having one (almost got a 'tramp stamp' as a youth and am glad I changed my mind). But I can appreciate some good artwork on other people. Just isn't to my taste.


Spot on mate! Wouldnt have one myself as dont like the idea of being stuck with something but some tattoos i do admire especially those 50s style ones. I think on men it doesnt matter so much when they get older but on women it wont be a good look in my opinion and i think a lot will regret getting them.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Jake in any thread i see you in its the only time you pop up to have your pennies worth lol


that. is slanderous


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

i wouldnt want one and the more i see of them in my work the more it reminds me thank god i neve got one

think they can look good on really slim toned women if they're nicely done but dont often see that


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

I love tats on women, providing it's decent art work.

Sleeve's are awesome, but I do think the person wearing it needs to be able to carry it off.

I think the more feminine a women looks to start with, the better a big tattoo looks.

(I had my sleeve finished about a year ago, but now want more!!)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't generally like them on birds. My missus has quite a few, some cover ups too. On most girls they just look cheap and naff IMO. Some look ok, depends on the girl wearing it and wether its decent or not


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

dont like the above but small tattos like butterfly above waistline on lowerback is fine i think


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

i think the above is quite sexy... but she'd be hott without it anyway the tat just hasnt made her look any worse


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

If its the right tattoo yes very sexy!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

WTF happened in this thread?

Loving the 'tattoos are fine as long as she's fit' answers.....FFS 

Don't see why anyone would care - one day I'll get my half sleeve (when I find the right design), and I certainly won't be asking any opinions on it. As long as I like it, that's all that matters.

And when I'm old? So what? Inks etc have come a long way in the 20 years since I had my first tattoo, so it's less likely they'll bleed or fade nearly as much as they used to. And with them beig so popular nowadays, I'll be in good company


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

dont like tatoos, they look good on others i guess, but not on me. people have them for a reason i reckon, i dont have one  my sis in law has a sh.it. fly on her foot, i ask her why not flower or butterfly or something similar girls do she responded she wanted to be original and never heard anybody having sh.it. fly as a tattoo, neither did I :lol:

who cares how we will look in 30 or 50 years, if we wont do things because of the fear how things will look in the future might feel sorry never did it in the first place


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Beklet said:


> WTF happened in this thread?
> 
> Loving the *'tattoos are fine as long as she's fit'* answers.....FFS
> 
> ...


That wasnt my point in my above statement...

Was basically sayin that the tattoo in my eyes is sexy, so is the girl and the tattoo hasnt taken anything away from that nor has it added to it


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

There's going to be many different opinions what is good.. and what isn't.. but that goes the same for clothes.. it doesn't mean your right and they are wrong, if it's right for the person that's wearing it, then that's all that matter's :thumbup1:

Anyway.. I love girls with tattoos.. if they are done well by a good artist they drive me crazy.. I love them, the more the better for me.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

If I had to try an narrow it down to the reason why.. I think it's partly the art.. and partly the girl that is a bit of a 'risk taker' to get more than just a little butterfly on her ankle.. the smaller ones don't do much for me.. a hot girl with a full sleeve (and more) get's me exited though.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Give me a dolphin or a Winnie the Pooh on a big flabby arm or cankle any day of the week :lol:


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

janine lindemulder has an amazing sleeve.

a tattoo only looks sexy if the girl is sexy. if the girl is a big whale covering her whole body in tattoos wont help much.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 89071
> 
> 
> This is my forearm. And before anyone starts its meant to look like sketchy lol


you need some colour in that.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i like them but the wont make a pig attractice or a babe ugly.......... i saw a moose with gigantic t1ts covered in them at a service station yesterday - everyone stared which she loved but if only she knew the reasons lol.................

I was just minding my food incase the fat cnut made off with any lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

doggy said:


> you need some colour in that.


I don't want colour, Not a fan of it for myself. Some tattoos can look awful when colours been added and I don't want to risk it. Il go back to get bits touched up and perhaps a little white in places to highlight parts but that's it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't have any and don't like my women to have any.

Although I could change my mind if the woman looked like those pics above :wub:


----------



## stephanieeff (Jul 18, 2012)

I've got quite a few, and am in the process of having a sleeve done. I think as long a you have them done by a good artist they look fine. Its all about personal taste really. I can't stand all the 'trends' in tattoos, i think tribal designs look god awful and those Cheryl Cole hand designs just scream no imagination, but if they're happy with their tattoos then who am I to tell them otherwise?

As for worrying about being butch, I wouldn't worry unless your actual style is butch lol. Like I have tattoos, piercing and half of my head shaved, but I don't worry too much as when I go out I dress pretty much like every other girl, I just think it gives you a bit of an edge. If someone doesn't like it, eff em!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Breda said:


> That wasnt my point in my above statement...
> 
> Was basically sayin that the tattoo in my eyes is sexy, so is the girl and the tattoo hasnt taken anything away from that nor has it added to it


Post wasn't aimed at you specifically


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Not a fan.

My missus has about 6 that were done in her teens, now she's 36 she hates them. She has a small one on her shoulder blade and she won't wear certain clothes at work that would show it off as it just looks unprofessional.

And before people say "others shouldn't judge you on it" etc people do judge. And in the corporate world that could mean the difference between someone else being offered a job over you for some silly mistake you thought would make you look cool when you were younger.

I nearly got tats a couple of times when i was younger as most of my mates have got em, glad i didn't though as you're more unique without them nowadays.

If people want them then it's their body so fair play, do what you like, but not for me.


----------



## ForeignGuy (Mar 22, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's peoples opinions on them? How far is too far? What's feminine and what's not?
> 
> I started a sleeve on the inside of my forearm and left it like that to be on the safe side. Now considering having it extended but don't want to look masculine or like I want to be Jodie marsh.


i find long sleeve extremely attractive on girls


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I think depending on what tattoos you have it wouldn't really make a huge difference to what job you have. Ok some jobs you have to cover them up but as you say most people have one even these people working in corporate companies. I have to go to all sorts of meetings and functions though as I manage marketing for some restaurants in Cardiff, (no i dont stand on the street handing out leaflets lol) my tattoos have never been a problem. If I had [email protected] written on my head though I'm sure that would make a difference lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> i think the above is quite sexy... but she'd be hott without it anyway the tat just hasnt made her look any worse


I think that's what I think of a lot of these pictures showing a grogeous sexy woman with a tatoo - I don't see it as the tatoo looking good, but the woman looking good...she just happens to have a tatoo. Also that image is in black and white so looks different to if it were a photo in colour.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I think depending on what tattoos you have it wouldn't really make a huge difference to what job you have. Ok some jobs you have to cover them up but as you say most people have one even these people working in corporate companies. I have to go to all sorts of meetings and functions though as I manage marketing for some restaurants in Cardiff, (no i dont stand on the street handing out leaflets lol) my tattoos have never been a problem. If I had [email protected] written on my head though I'm sure that would make a difference lol


Depends what you do.

I sell to large corporates at C level and if i rocked up to as first meeting with tats on my hands and neck it certainly wouldn't go in my favour but i had my whole back done and nothing visible then they'd never know.

For women it's not as easy to cover up. I stick a suit on and i'm covered, most women will wear short sleeved tops or dresses around the office and in the summer months even less so i think they need to give tats a lot more consideration. Most will undoubtedly regret any larger ones later in life.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The problem with tattoos is that people tastes change but the tattoo stays the same. What looked cool and original a few years earlier can look naff and commonplace as time goes by.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Katy said:


> I think that's what I think of a lot of these pictures showing a grogeous sexy woman with a tatoo - I don't see it as the tatoo looking good, but the woman looking good...she just happens to have a tatoo. Also that image is in black and white so looks different to if it were a photo in colour.


you saying black women look sexier than white ??? :whistling:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mingster said:


> The problem with tattoos is that people tastes change but the tattoo stays the same. What looked cool and original a few years earlier can look naff and commonplace as time goes by.


Exactly.

I don't know anyone with tats that doesn't regret at least one of them.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> The problem with tattoos is that people tastes change but the tattoo stays the same. What looked cool and original a few years earlier can look naff and commonplace as time goes by.


i think this is a big problem mate..

thing is and i have a couple of tattoos//.//

we go through different phases in our life and some people have a tattoo to mark that occasion etc..

but some people get addicted to them and have lots of tattoos in a short period of time , and further into there life they regret having them donw, rather than again living a little and then marking a point in there life with a tattoo..

IMO best thing to do if your having a tattoo is dont have lots of small ones, have a bigger one in mind , and just have bits added to it as you go through your life...

i love mine and they all have some meaning to me. maybe not a meaning that has any reference to the tattoo itself but a meaning to me about when i had that piec of work done...


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I love Tattooed girls, makes them look so much hotter and that can only be a good thing 

Who cares how they will look in 30 years. I have 8 tattoos, 4 of them are big pieces, 2 are medium and 2 are smallish. And I don't think I'll Care how they'll look later in life.

But for now. Canni beat a naughty tattooed chick !

My girlfriend has got 2 medium-large pieces on her thigh/hip and I love them just sticking out of her stocking tops and underwear. Hope she gets more


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

Not for me thank you


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Bulk1 said:


>


Now we would all like her regardless of the tattoo and most that have tattoos look nothing like her or have a figure like her!

Find a pic of some ol munter with tatts coming out of greggs eating a pie and thats what your more likely to see!


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

I knew a fantastic girl who had a Phoenix ( firebird ). Gorgeous


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Oldam Lad said:


> I knew a fantastic girl who had a Phoenix ( firebird ). Gorgeous


what for a pet?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I don't look like a fat old' munter coming out of gregs lmao


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Little tats are nice, In the usual place like belly sholder blade or lower back. But I don't like women with sleeves or big random tats on there arms. Just my opinion though.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

well, my mrs has a small tatt on her left and right shoulder, one across her lower back and the side of her left lower leg, all professionally done and look ok to her, but personally i don't like tattoos on a woman, or a man, but that's just my opinion. It's her body and who am i to say what she does with it, so long as it's not harmful to her.

She had all her tatts before i met her and to be honest, had they not been covered up i would have formed a different opinion of her, which would have been very wrong.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Katy said:


> I think that's what I think of a lot of these pictures showing a grogeous sexy woman with a tatoo - I don't see it as the tatoo looking good, but the woman looking good...she just happens to have a tatoo. Also that image is in black and white so looks different to if it were a photo in colour.


 I hear what your saying but you have it the wrong way around, the problem is with the girl looking fat and unattractive, not the tattoo (if its nice work and done well). If you liked a nice dress and you put in on a fat girl with a wart on the end of her nose it would look more like an old rag had been dragged over her.. you couldn't blame the dress for not looking as good. It's natural that if your more attractive you will make something look better.. you just cant blame the girl for looking fit to start with. Unless you (or a guy) only like's fat unattractive girls to start with then that could be a problem


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> I hear what your saying but you have it the wrong way around, the problem is with the girl looking fat and unattractive, not the tattoo (if its nice work and done well). If you liked a nice dress and you put in on a fat girl with a wart on the end of her nose it would look more like an old rag had been dragged over her.. you couldn't blame the dress for not looking as good. It's natural that if your more attractive you will make something look better.. you just cant blame the girl for looking fit to start with. Unless you (or a guy) only like's fat unattractive girls to start with then that could be a problem


I think you're agreeeing with me...the photo isn't an advert for tatoos IMO, it's an advert for an attractive woman, who happens to have a tatoo.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I think this thread should of had a poll then we could see what the majority think. I personally think if the tattoo is in the right place it's damn sexy and works well for me


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I don't look like a fat old' munter coming out of gregs lm
> 
> You don't but if you were to walk through most towns and did a survey my money would be on an overwhelming majority of tattoos on munters!


----------



## bassfaceuk (Jul 18, 2012)

i think ink on girls is sexy as ****! as long as its done by a good artist! because then its normaly placed on the body so it shows off the sexy lines on the feminine body.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Not a fan of tattoos myself. If they're small and subtle then maybe but in general they're a turn-off for me. The whole idea of indelibly marking something into your skin goes over my head; I just don't get it. I know a girl who has huge tattoos on every limb of her body one of which is a camera on her inner thigh. I have to ask myself, "why?" I know some people are into tattoos because an image or saying has significant meaning to them but I don't think she has any real deep connection to the images on her body. I don't understand. To me you'd may as well tattoo a picture of a remote control, a soldering iron or any other arbitrary object.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

lukeee said:


> Now we would all like her regardless of the tattoo and most that have tattoos look nothing like her or have a figure like her!
> 
> Find a pic of some ol munter with tatts coming out of greggs eating a pie and thats what your more likely to see!


I hear what your saying but the problem is with the girl looking fat and unattractive, not a problem with the tattoo (if its nice work and done well).

If you took a nice dress and you put in on a fat girl with a wart on the end of her nose it would look more like an old rag had been dragged over her.. you couldn't blame the dress for not looking as good. It's natural that if your more attractive you will make something look better.. you just cant blame the girl for looking fit to start with. Unless you only like fat unattractive girls to start with then that could be a problem


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

they can be a reason for people to stare .....i had a gf a while back with a massive back piece - she got stared at a lot lol


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's peoples opinions on them? How far is too far? What's feminine and what's not?
> 
> I started a sleeve on the inside of my forearm and left it like that to be on the safe side. Now considering having it extended but don't want to look masculine or like I want to be Jodie marsh.


Looks nice on the lower back, very sexy imo


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I get stared at a lot. Mainly by rolly smoking skinny old men though. I'm not sure it's cos my tattoos though lol


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

DrRinse said:


> Not a fan of tattoos myself. If they're small and subtle then maybe but in general they're a turn-off for me. The whole idea of indelibly marking something into your skin goes over my head; I just don't get it. I know a girl who has huge tattoos on every limb of her body one of which is a camera on her inner thigh. I have to ask myself, "why?" I know some people are into tattoos because an image or saying has significant meaning to them but I don't think she has any real deep connection to the images on her body. I don't understand. To me you'd may as well tattoo a picture of a remote control, a soldering iron or any other arbitrary object.


 I can completely understand that predicament, that must have been a terrible sight.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I get stared at a lot. Mainly by rolly smoking skinny old men though. I'm not sure it's cos my tattoos though lol


your tattoos are well within (what the civilians think) is accepotable so probably just starig for now

if we go to a tatt convention - like ink and iron you will see the total tatt freaks - and see what people reallly have to stare at....not always a great thing lol

there was a lad at my last gym with his entire head covered in tatts....he looked mental lol


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

WANT YOUR OPINION

black girl -

'i am with you unto the end of the world' (usually squiggly writing)

not massive but just below her neck and shoulders in a kinda very slight 'U' shape

black colour of skin - so obv quite discreet

WHAT YOU GUYS THINK SERIOUSLY?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Uriel said:


> your tattoos are well within (what the civilians think) is accepotable so probably just starig for now
> 
> if we go to a tatt convention - like ink and iron you will see the total tatt freaks - and see what people reallly have to stare at....not always a great thing lol
> 
> there was a lad at my last gym with his entire head covered in tatts....he looked mental lol


I've had a lot of friends that are heavily tattooed. I hung around with punks as a teen, not emo type alternative people - proper punks and went to a lot of gigs and a great festival where the likes of anti nowhere league, stuff little fingers and sham 69 played aswell as some of the guys from the specials. So of course as you can imagine I've seen some sights lol. The ones inside the lip get me! I use to date a guy years ago who had a few but recently gone crazy on them and has words written in Latin above both eyebrows. Now he clearly likes them but really does look odd to me...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> WANT YOUR OPINION
> 
> black girl -
> 
> ...


Whats her reason for having it?

I have the sweetest girl written on my shoulder and it's not for the reasons people may think...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I've had a lot of friends that are heavily tattooed. I hung around with punks as a teen, not emo type alternative people - proper punks and went to a lot of gigs and a great festival where the likes of anti nowhere league, stuff little fingers and sham 69 played aswell as some of the guys from the specials. So of course as you can imagine I've seen some sights lol. The ones inside the lip get me! I use to date a guy years ago who had a few but recently gone crazy on them and has words written in Latin above both eyebrows. Now he clearly likes them but really does look odd to me...


lol - SLF was the first band i ever saw at barrows in Glasgow around - what? 1983......alternative ulster lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Uriel said:


> lol - SLF was the first band i ever saw at barrows in Glasgow around - what? 1983......alternative ulster lol


Lol I've seen them a couple times they still play


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol I've seen them a couple times they still play


mad...i wasnt huge into punk back then .......i liked iron maiden who were more punky (imo) with Paul D'iano singing when they lauched in 79.......i still liked them when bruce dickinson took over tho.......happy times lol


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Whats her reason for having it?
> 
> I have the sweetest girl written on my shoulder and it's not for the reasons people may think...


she's already got it kay - just wanted to know u guys opinion - i kinda like it you have to get up real close to see it etc - but its only like 2 years old ithink so not faded too much

so why you got that written then?!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

look - tattoos are personal

i dont really get why a lot of people look for ideas and validation on here - if you want it - get it af u love them - get them

they are for the wearer and not the viewer.......the flesh is weak and will slide off all our bones in a 100 years

live for the young and the now......we dont live forever


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> she's already got it kay - just wanted to know u guys opinion - i kinda like it you have to get up real close to see it etc - but its only like 2 years old ithink so not faded too much
> 
> so why you got that written then?!


I got she's already got it, I mean I could only have an opinion on it if I knew why she has it... Does that make sense?

I have it there to remind me of the person I want to be. Not the person I think I am or the person I sometimes am but the person I will always strive to be... I know... Gay... But I like it lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Uriel said:


> mad...i wasnt huge into punk back then .......i liked iron maiden who were more punky (imo) with Paul D'iano singing when they lauched in 79.......i still liked them when bruce dickinson took over tho.......happy times lol


Iron maiden isn't punk lol. I'm not a huge fan of them although saying that I've never given them a massive chance


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I got she's already got it, I mean I could only have an opinion on it if I knew why she has it... Does that make sense?
> 
> I have it there to remind me of the person I want to be. Not the person I think I am or the person I sometimes am but the person I will always strive to be... I know... Gay... But I like it lol


ahhhh right, well i think she went to church a bit when she was a kid and its part of a prayer/piece of scripture or whatever that she thought sounded good for a tattoo

u got a lot of tattoos then?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> ahhhh right, well i think she went to church a bit when she was a kid and its part of a prayer/piece of scripture or whatever that she thought sounded good for a tattoo
> 
> u got a lot of tattoos then?


Ah I like it then, nice tatt if u ask me, shows she has faith and belief in things.

No just 3 the one on my arm that is apparently sh1t haha the one on my shoulder and oriental flowers down my neck


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Depends what you do.
> 
> I sell to large corporates at C level and if i rocked up to as first meeting with tats on my hands and neck it certainly wouldn't go in my favour but i had my whole back done and nothing visible then they'd never know.
> 
> For women it's not as easy to cover up. I stick a suit on and i'm covered, most women will wear short sleeved tops or dresses around the office and in the summer months even less so i think they need to give tats a lot more consideration. Most will undoubtedly regret any larger ones later in life.


totally smitch see it all the time women regrettin tatoos and gettin me to cover/disguise them, they're just not classy


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Iron maiden isn't punk lol. I'm not a huge fan of them although saying that I've never given them a massive chance


when iron maiden first surfaced in 1979 with their first album (called iron maiden) in the middle or the first punk explosion (well it started 77 in the uk) when heavy metal didn't really exist they were as punky as most punk bands around.......

their second album (killers was more metal)

i was there babe x


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

oh right who says its sh1t?! or u just dont like it etc

yeah oriental flowers sounds good bet


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Uriel said:


> when iron maiden first surfaced in 1979 with their first album (called iron maiden) in the middle or the first punk explosion (well it started 77 in the uk) when heavy metal didn't really exist they were as punky as most punk bands around.......
> 
> their second album (killers was more metal)
> 
> i was there babe x


I will shut up lol


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

sleeves and big pieces are hot. Small tazmanian devils or celtic crosses on the tits are not...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I will shut up lol


u know stacks more about punk than me......i just selled weird and wore terrible clobber and was mostly very very embarrassed, spotty and shy back then lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> oh right who says its sh1t?! or u just dont like it etc
> 
> yeah oriental flowers sounds good bet


Was just a couple people's opinion on here but i think before they realised its meant to be the way it is, if that makes sense.

It's quite an old rubbish pic but this is my neck (I do not wish for anyone's opinion telling me it's sh1t ta)


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Uriel said:


> u know stacks more about punk than me......i just selled weird and wore terrible clobber and was mostly very very embarrassed, spotty and shy back then lol


I'm very glad u r no longer shy  xxxx


----------



## Carter Singh (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome Tattoo


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

Im a tattooist and must say I think the right tattoos on anybody can look good.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Kian1980 said:


> Im a *tattooist* and must say I think the right tattoos on anybody can look good.


Are you a 'Gentleman'?


----------

